# Joining the club, how about a date?



## fux

No, not that sort of date!

Just bought a NOS Titanio, can anyone give me a round about date?



















Looking at the photos of other DeRosa`s I would say round 1999-2001 ish. Am I far off?


----------



## barry1021

DId it come with a fork? I am not sure when they went away from steel forks-the mid 90's the forks were EL tubing I think? Very pretty BTW

b21


----------



## fux

Not sure what the fork is, its certainly aheadset. Non threaded.


----------



## theone29

i like it alot!!!


----------



## tidi

*good looking,*

i have just bought a nos titanio as well. not here yet but mine is just clear coated ti with steel threaded forks. apparantly it was made around '05 but i will send serial number to de rosa and have it all confirmed. i think they make the titanio as a custom only, i may be wrong:thumbsup: so you may get all the info you want if you find the serial # and email de rosa. however the tubes are rather oversize for the titanio but since they are a custom thing should be safe that it is a de rosa.


----------



## fux

That sounds like a plan.

Tubes generaly look fat on smaller bikes. This one has a 51" top tube. 

Which should be perfect for me. Can`t wait.


----------



## tidi

*good suff*

i'd be inerested in your reply from de rosa about your frame cause i gota say it does look a bit different from mine. can i ask where you got it from?


----------



## fux

I got it off Geoff in Hungary.... http://www.matuzmaster.hu/en/


----------



## fux

Its been comfirmed as a 1998-2000 model.










Can anyone reccomend a nice bar/ stem combo to go with my nice campa aero seatpost?


----------



## tidi

*excellent*

me too. i'm waiting for my frame from Geoff as well. excellent service from Geoff as i have got a few parts from him over the last 12 months or so. well done no problems with him. look forward to seeing the finished product.:thumbsup:


----------



## tidi

fux said:


> Its been comfirmed as a 1998-2000 model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone reccomend a nice bar/ stem combo to go with my nice campa aero seatpost?


is this the same frame, i only ask cause this one seems to have threaded forks? still nice though.
anyway you try and track down a cinelli grammo stem if your into the retro thing. cool man..


----------



## fux

They are threaded now


----------



## tidi

*and that*



fux said:


> They are threaded now


= class:thumbsup:


----------



## tidi

*any*



fux said:


> Its been comfirmed as a 1998-2000 model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone reccomend a nice bar/ stem combo to go with my nice campa aero seatpost?


how's the build going on the bike?


----------



## fux

> how's the build going on the bike?


Well, everything is orderd and on its way. Looking at the tracking info, the frame has arrived at my home town so I should recieve that tomorrow.

Parts list of stuff that has arrived looks like this...










 

The dura-ace bb cups were bought because my first intention was to simply move the drivetrain over from my old bike but I delivered that back to the shop I bought it from and got my money back.

2x King cage in stainless
1x brown bar tape

I expect the new drivetrain to arrive before the end of the week, and maybe 10 days before the rest arrives.

Tidi. has your frame arrived yet?


----------



## tidi

g'day fux,
i'm in the same boat as you. my frame has just hit australian shores as per the tracking so i too hope i shall see it tomorrow. what timing. i've still got to get a couple of parts too. i'm hoping to get a 10speed chorus rear mech, cassette and chain soon. i have a record threaded headset and also a king. not sure which one to use. life's pretty hard when one is up against such a decision to make..lol..i'll keep you posted to my progress. hopefully put a photot up tomorrow.


----------



## fux

Cool. Did you purchace one the blue one`s?

My build is....

Campa centaur 10spd (09)
Campa Zonda silver
nos 3ttt Giro d` italia bar
Cinelli pinoccio quill



















Charge duster seat (brown)
Campa aero seatpost
Campa record headset
speedplay ti pedals (silver)


----------



## tidi

*hi Fux*

my frame is clear coated ti finish. i'm gonna hang 08record shifters, 06record al cranks & calipers, cinelli grammo quill, 3T pro forma bars, selof ti seat post, 05 si flite saddle, 07 chorus mech's and 02 centaur hubs with red ambrosio excellence rims. can't wait to make this happen. may take me a while 'cause we are expecting twins in september, so the obsession has to be in perspective, well thats what i'm sayin to the boss


----------



## fux

Landed today.

Very pretty frame, metalic finish! 



















Very pleased, can`t wait for the parts to arrive!


----------



## tidi

*hi fux*

i got my titanio today. it was love at 1st sight. it is a painted metallic silver with chrome forks. i have put the king headset, cinelli grammo, 3t bars, slcof ti post and si flite saddle on it with 06 silver record brakes hangin off it now. waiting for the bottom bracket then i shall get my red excellence rims laced to the early model centaur hubs. all nos which also makes me happy. i will post photo's tomorow. all is good. i emailed de rosa the serial number so will get the corresponding info. i can't wait to see this thing in a rolling state. i'll keep you posted:thumbsup:


----------



## fux

Cant wait to see it.

Mine has a chromed fork that has been painted, maybe to give the same effect as on the frame?

The frame is painted in tinted clearcoat with metalflake. You can see the Titanium shine through!










Got the bars and stem this week. Just waiting for wheels and gears.


----------



## waterford853

*No way that fits you...*

I just know these things. But you're in luck. I will buy this from you. Or even steven swap you for a Waterford 1200 (mint). You would be much happier. I just know these things...

As far as polished posts go, my new favorite is the Nitto : http://www.velo-orange.com/nidy626secrf.html


----------



## fux

Still waiting for wheels, drivetrain and saddle.

Its a pretty painfull wait.

The frame fits like a glove. I have long legs, short torso for my hight.

TT. is 51cm and seat tube is 53 which means I dont need a high stem and finaly a bike I can use the drops on.

Wheelbase is 3cm shorter than my wifes serotta, so should be fun!


----------



## waterford853

*Joking, of course*

I got about 3" on you. The frame would not fit me and likely fits you real nice. I already talked to my doctor about removing a few disks in my spine so I could fit, but he advised against it. So I guess I will have to stop trying to talk you out of it.

GREAT find. I understand there was no such thing as a "stock" Titano... that they were all built to spec. And the fact you found an NOS.... what's your source, man?!

Cheers,


----------



## fux

Bought from these fellas in Hungary.

http://www.matuzmaster.hu/en/


----------



## tidi

hi Hux, what email address did you use to contact De Rosa for info on your frame?


----------



## smokva

tidi said:


> hi Hux, what email address did you use to contact De Rosa for info on your frame?


Why don't you try contacting Mr. Cristiano De Rosa at [email protected]


----------



## MERAKMAN

Hi Fux. Lovely frame, could I ask how it went from a non-threaded fork to a threaded one? I can't image many forks just hanging around in the same colour....


----------



## fux

It`s the same fork, its just been threaded and cut.

Still waiting for parts


----------



## fux

Still waiting for wheels and drivetrain from Shinybikes.com... Frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## tidi

*hi Fux*

all looks to be coming on well. i will eventually post some shots of mine soon. i have my wheels built now and they look the goods. nos red ambrosio excellence with nos 02 centaur hubs, mmmm mmmmmmmmm. 
could you or anyone else advise me if i should look at getting the bottom bracket faced or not? if anyone needs to know i have the same frame as Fux but a '95 build date. the bottom bracket looks fine to me but not sure if i should get it done or not. any help appreciated.


----------



## nickb4

Here's a quote from C-40 on how to determine if your Bottom Bracket shell requires facing.
"
At the minimum, the paint should be carefully removed from both faces. You can check to see if the BB needs facing by screwing each of the cups in until they contact a .010 inch feeler gage, then use feelers in the .008-.012 inch range to check for high or low spots. If you find areas exceeding those amounts, you should consider having the BB faced.
"


----------



## fux

My bottom bracket shell is oval so the cup wont fit.

How do I sort that out?


----------



## tidi

fux said:


> My bottom bracket shell is oval so the cup wont fit.
> 
> How do I sort that out?


thats dissappointing i haven't tried mine yet. i hope mine are round. maybe you could take it to a local frame builder and see what they say about it. i'd be interested on the outcome if you wouldn't mind. good luck with your frame.


----------



## nickb4

Post a pic in the Components, Wrenching section and maybe somebody can help you.


----------



## fux

Ok, pics here. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=174045


----------



## smokva

fux said:


> My bottom bracket shell is oval so the cup wont fit.
> 
> How do I sort that out?


Unfortunately, I think you just found why it was NOS.


----------



## fux

Geoff (the seller) is a star and is sorting me right.

I`ll be back when we have discussed options. His mechanic belives that a face, ream and thread chace will sort it out and that its the outside of the shell that is oval as apparenly, it should be.

Its just as oval on the other side and the bb cup fit there no-probs.


----------



## fux

Jup.

Frame is fubar and back on its way to Hungary...


----------



## nickb4

Ah, too bad. I'm sure you are upset but at least you have piece of mind that you purchased the frame from a reputable source who stands by the product and will give you a refund.


----------



## fux

Yeah, for sure.

Geoff sounds pretty upset too, its apparently one of his faves.

It means that im roadbike-less for a while but I will certainly be keeping the money with Geoff, I have a lot of respect for a dealer who keeps thier word even though I live thousands of miles away...

:thumbsup: 

On a good note the rest of the parts have turned up, so as soon as we sort a new frame out, I will have no delays.


----------



## tidi

*hi fux*

thats a shame about your frame. however, you are totally right regarding Geoff as i can back up your comments. i have bought fom Geoff a few times and he is the best dealer i have ever dealt with. a very nice man as well.
ps. i will post a few photos of my titanio one of these days.


----------



## fux

Have you finished the build?

I`m pretty depressed.


----------



## waterford853

*Now that is sad*

That is just wrong... so close... :mad2:

On the other hand, there are a lot of AMAZING bikes out there. You will find one and soon the DeRosa will be just a memory.


----------



## tidi

fux said:


> Have you finished the build?
> 
> I`m pretty depressed.


nearly finshed. just waiting on a rear mech and tires. i have vitoria open pave's on it now but the green kills it a bit so i'm goin for the open corsa cx in black.


----------



## fux

After a month in transit, I recieved a warm e-mail from Geoff today.



> Hi Rob,
> well, I have good news...your frame is 100% OK & I will try to get it shipped back to you tomorrow.
> 
> My service guy took 10-minutes to fit the bottom bracket without any difficulty after reaming & cleaning the threads !!! As a gesture of goodwill, I will re-ship the De Rosa back to you at my cost.


 

Back on track, and soon back on the road.


----------



## barry1021

fux said:


> After a month in transit, I recieved a warm e-mail from Geoff today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on track, and soon back on the road.


good guy to deal with, he probably reads this board and knows what good customer service could do for him!!

b21


----------



## smokva

So, what was wrong with the frame BB shell in the end? Geoff said it was OK?


----------



## fux

My bikeshop couldn`t enter the threading tool and were cautious about forcing it and double threading them . To me it looked oval.

Geoff offered to sort it out, they fit a bb and say its good to go.

He has been good to me so far, so I just have to take his word for it.

Build looks like this so far...


----------



## fux

The wheels are boat anchers but I got an ok deal on them so hope they work out ok.


----------



## nickb4

fux said:


> After a month in transit, I recieved a warm e-mail from Geoff today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back on track, and soon back on the road.


Glad to hear it worked out for you. Now those parts that you have accumulated will find a beautiful yellow titanium home. Kudos to Geoff for the great customer service.


----------



## tidi

congrats fux, glad all good things come to those that own de rosa's. can't wait to see the final build. i'm still waitin on a front mech so i just sit down and look at it still.


----------



## fux

That means we have a race on as to who gets to go riding first.


What the trick when it comes to mounting campa brake levers?


----------



## tidi

fux said:


> That means we have a race on as to who gets to go riding first.
> 
> 
> What the trick when it comes to mounting campa brake levers?


excellent fux. i lined the bottom tip of my shifters with the bottom of the bars. is this what you were asking about?


----------



## fux

I was thinking more in the line of how the fcuk do you gain accsess to the hex bolt without killing the hoods.

Shimano is easier.


----------



## zmudshark

The new ones are not a hex bolt, they decided to change to torx?!? t25, if I remember, not sure off the top of my head, though.


----------



## fux

Ahh, that could explain it.

Thanks for the heads up. I`ll have a look tommorow, its a bit tight under the hood.


----------



## smokva

Yes, new ones are t25 torx and I suggest using at least 12 cm long screwdriver so you can easily access it from behind and beneath the rubber. This way rubber doesn't have to be stretched much.


----------



## tidi

alright fux, thats time up i reckon. pics


----------



## fux

I`m not finished yet.

I hate the brown, so I have orderd a white saddle and tape but will ride it as it is for the sommer.


----------



## tidi

well done Fux. i like your build i:thumbsup: t looks a very solid piece, excellent bike. good idea going with the white parts.


----------



## gomango

Whether you choose white/black/brown you have an incredible bike. I know you have waited for this, but I'll wager it will be well worth your troubles. Please enjoy and ride it hard!


----------



## fux

Thunder storm here now.

Argghh! 

I think I will go out in the garage with a beer and just look at it.


----------



## MERAKMAN

fux said:


> Thunder storm here now.
> 
> Argghh!
> 
> I think I will go out in the garage with a beer and just look at it.


Beer good, Bike good! enjoy.


----------



## tidi

g'day Fux,
hows it all going with the bike?


----------



## smokva

fux said:


> I`m not finished yet.
> 
> I hate the brown, so I have orderd a white saddle and tape but will ride it as it is for the sommer.


Great looking bike, but I don't think those bars will be very comfortable with the design of new ergo levers. You should consider something flatter...but than you'll loose that vintage touch


----------



## fux

A quick update.

I`m on holiday and havn`t got internet but I came home today to fix my bike.

I was realy thinking that the derosa would have some quirks like all my other Italian possesions have but have to report that the ride is boring. It hasnt got the zing that my steel rides have, it doesn`t kill my back like my older Alu rides had did. It rails corners, stable at speed. The only flex I can feel when out of the saddle giving it some welly, is from the bar when I`m in the drops.

All in all I love the build, but I will try tubless on these wheels and maybe buy some tubulars for racing. 

The weight isn`t impressive at 8.2kg, although my level of fitness always accounts for how slow/fast I ride on a given day..  

Here is a crap mobile piccy. I`ll take some propper ones when I get home again.

Ohh, the new levers are 10spd. Record. The new centaur felt ergonomicly better for braking in the hoods, record have a more possative click.


----------



## fux

srry about the spelling, its waaaay past my bedtime..


----------



## tidi

wow, the white looks a lot better than the brown. i had wondered what the 09 centaur shifters felt like so your description is my answer. i had 08 centaur shifters at one stage and really hated them for the soft touch of the 'escape' mechanism. i have read different things saying the 09 centaur shifters operated like the record and so forth but i was sceptical. thanx for clearing this up for me anyway. your bike looks excellent.:thumbsup:


----------



## nickb4

smokva said:


> Great looking bike, but I don't think those bars will be very comfortable with the design of new ergo levers. You should consider something flatter...but than you'll loose that vintage touch


Check out the Nitto Noodle bars used in this neo classic Eddy Merckx build. They really look nice:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=181207


----------



## fux

wow, that merckx looks fantastic.


----------



## fux

Although the pictures are X-thread, I feel like I have to do it for closure.


----------



## fux

Well, after 3 rides the Titanio cracked.  

Geoff sorted me out with a steel frame and it looks GREAT!


----------

